
Ask HN: Cloud Hosting for Intermittent Tasks? - _bxg1
I have a personal project (a raytracer) for which testing means the occasional high-compute job that takes a long time on my workstation and makes it very hot (and unusable for anything else). I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s a cloud hosting provider that offers pricing for intermittent high-workloads. Ideally it would be priced based on compute time, but otherwise it could be by the minute or hour. I don&#x27;t want to pay a full monthly fee for resources that are only used a handful of times in a day a few days a week, and this being a personal project it isn&#x27;t large enough to scale up and down at the level of a cluster.
======
kadoban
AWS EC2 has very short term pricing. I know there's more fancy services on top
of that as well, depending on exactly what you need to do and how you want to
run it.

I'd think the other cloud providers would have similar capabilities, though I
don't personally know them.

------
arcdigital
I'm pretty sure AWS, GCP, and Azure all bill by the second for compute
resources with like a one minute minimum.

